# Roost Gobbling to Get the Blood Pumping (Audio)



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

The following is a clip of the gobbling I heard on the roost this morning while scouting for Monday's MO opener. Just thought I'd share to get the blood pumping.

(Video is black, just audio. May be hard to hear, good idea to turn sound up and be fairly quiet as I couldn't enhance the sound. Sorry, some of the birds were fairly far away. If you can hear it I'm sure you'll enjoy the rucus.)


----------

